# Speakers not plugged in



## rokazulu (Aug 6, 2014)

I recently installed a new video card and for some reason it is no longer detecting my speakers, although I can see that the sound is working fine, it just isn't coming through the speakers. It says they are not plugged in, but I plugged it in to one of the green jacks.

Digital Audio (S/PDIF) High Defintion Audio
Windows 7, latest service pack

Already reinstalled the sound driver and still not working.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Make sure that you have disabled onboard sound in the BIOS and actually installed the software for the sound card (not the onboard sound). Sometimes these sound card software installs must be run twice in order to "take" (my Asus has that problem for some reason) -- does the audio center for your card show as a system tray icon? Also, ensure that the sound card is selected as the default playback device (right-click the speaker icon in the system tray and select "playback devices").

Automatically diagnose and fix Windows audio playback problems


----------



## rokazulu (Aug 6, 2014)

MPR said:


> Make sure that you have disabled onboard sound in the BIOS and actually installed the software for the sound card (not the onboard sound). Sometimes these sound card software installs must be run twice in order to "take" (my Asus has that problem for some reason) -- does the audio center for your card show as a system tray icon? Also, ensure that the sound card is selected as the default playback device (right-click the speaker icon in the system tray and select "playback devices").
> 
> Automatically diagnose and fix Windows audio playback problems


Alright let me try those things real quick. I don't know where to go to get my sound card drivers though because my computer just says I have a Digital Audio / High definition sound.

And yeah the sound card is selected and set as the default playback device. Sound works fine because my headphones can hear sound. It's just not detecting the speakers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

A new video card (with HDMI output) contains an audio chipset to provide audio over HDMI. Installation almost always changes the default audio source from your standard audio chipset to the HDMI "HD audio" chipset. So ensure the default audio device is the onboard audio chipset.

Also, if headphones are working and the speakers aren't (when connected to the same port), it would appear the speakers are faulty.

Aside from that, it's hard to provide support without knowing what hardware you are using.


----------



## rokazulu (Aug 6, 2014)

JimE said:


> A new video card (with HDMI output) contains an audio chipset to provide audio over HDMI. Installation almost always changes the default audio source from your standard audio chipset to the HDMI "HD audio" chipset. So ensure the default audio device is the onboard audio chipset.
> 
> Also, if headphones are working and the speakers aren't (when connected to the same port), it would appear the speakers are faulty.
> 
> Aside from that, it's hard to provide support without knowing what hardware you are using.


Yeah but my speakers were working just fine until I installed this video card. What hardware information do you need? I dunno how to find out what sound card I'm using it just says High-definition audio device in dxdiag and device manager.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Most newer video cards have a sound module. What has probably happened is that the sound card's sound module has been selected as the default playback device. Right-click the speaker icon in your system tray and make the onboard sound/sound card the default playback device for speakers.

How to Change the Default Playback & Recording Audio Device


----------



## rokazulu (Aug 6, 2014)

MPR said:


> Most newer video cards have a sound module. What has probably happened is that the sound card's sound module has been selected as the default playback device. Right-click the speaker icon in your system tray and make the onboard sound/sound card the default playback device for speakers.
> 
> How to Change the Default Playback & Recording Audio Device


It's set to the default device, here's how it looks
http://oi61.tinypic.com/4trf9x.jpg


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Try setting the top speakers listing to the default device, not the S/PDIF.

How to Change an Audio Output Device | eHow


----------



## rokazulu (Aug 6, 2014)

MPR said:


> Try setting the top speakers listing to the default device, not the S/PDIF.
> 
> How to Change an Audio Output Device | eHow



Yeah but those are my headphones. The sound works on my headphones just fine, but I want them to come through the speakers.


----------



## rokazulu (Aug 6, 2014)

By the way my computer model is 
Alienware Aurora R2
also the sound card is Microsoft High definition Audio


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The top choice are the headphones (noted in the description).

The second choice is the speakers (listed as not connected).

S/PDIF is a digital output. Which could be accurate if your speakers are connected using a digital (ie: optical or coaxial) output.

If the speakers are actually connected, there is an audio driver issue or the port used is faulty.

You could simply install a standalone audio card, or a USB model. Either will work.

And there was no need to start another topic for the same problem.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Are the speakers USB powered?


----------



## rokazulu (Aug 6, 2014)

Panther063 said:


> Are the speakers USB powered?


Nah, they are 3.5mm jacks.


----------

